# Die USA - Numerus



## gaer

_Von hier abgespalten._


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem.
> 
> "Die USA können sich ihren riesigen Militärhaushalt leisten: Sie sind das reichste Land der Welt. Ihr Bruttosozialprodukt ist bei weitem das größte aller Nationalstaaten, ihre Währung die Weltleitwährung. Im Weltexport sind sie Wettbewerber um die Spitzenstellung, ihr Binnenmarkt ist begehrtes Ziel aller Konkurrenten. Ihre Unternehmen haben die Anpassung an die Bedingungen globalen Wirtschaftens schneller als alle anderen vollzogen."


 This may interest you. Die USA, plural, "the USA", always singular today. But not in the time our country was founded. George Washington said, "The United States are", and that was the correct usage at that time. I thought that might interest you.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:
			
		

> This may interest you. Die USA, plural, "the USA", always singular today. But not in the time our country was founded. George Washington said, "The United States are", and that was the correct usage at that time. I thought that might interest you.
> 
> Gaer



Are you now referring to English?  Because in German, die USA is plural:

Die USA sind die Weltmacht Nr. 1.
Die USA können sich ihren riesigen Militärhaushalt leisten.

Colloquially (but, to my ears this diesn't sound correct) you will often hear:

USA (without article!) ist die Weltmacht Nr. 1.

You can also hear the non-abbreviated form (which is, of course, correct):

Die vereinigten Staaten (von Amerika; kann ausgelassen werden) sind die Weltmacht Nr. 1.


But, please, don't ask me why we don't use the abbreviation VSA in German


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> This may interest you.



Hast Du eine Idee, warum das so gekommen ist? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man zu Gründungszeiten noch das Land als Staatenbund gesehen hat, während heute eher das Bild von "Einer Nation" in den Köpfen der Leute ist.


----------



## Sidjanga

> Because in German, die USA is plural


Hallo und schönen Sonntag,

Die USA kommt im Deutschn durchaus auch im Singular vor.
(siehe zum Beispiel "*de* USA hat, *die* USA konnte ) 

Grüsse


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hallo und schönen Sonntag,
> 
> Die USA kommt im Deutschn durchaus auch im Singular vor.
> (siehe zum Beispiel "*de* USA hat, *die* USA konnte )
> 
> Grüsse


 
Ja, aber das ist falsch. Wir sagen nämlich auch nicht:

"Die Vereinigten Staaten hat viel Macht", sondern" ... haben viel Macht".


----------



## Sidjanga

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja, aber das ist falsch. Wir sagen nämlich auch nicht:
> 
> "Die Vereinigten Staaten hat viel Macht", sondern" ... haben viel Macht".


Ja, klar, auch mir würde es nicht in meinen wildesten Träumen einfallen, "die Vereinigten Staaten hat" zu sagen   , aber so viel ich weiss, ist die Abkürzung "USA" als solche durchaus im Singular akzeptiert. Allerdings habe ich leider gerade keinen Duden oder Ähnliches zur Hand, schau´s mal nach -falls du dir nicht eh sicher bist-, 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## FloVi

Google:
Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *168* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"die usa hat eine"* .  (*0,99* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *12.900* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"die usa haben eine"* .  (*0,20* Sekunden)

Das "eine" habe ich mit reingenommen, um Sätze wie
"...was Auswirkungen auf *die USA hat*." 
auszuschließen.

Ich stimme Whodunit zu, dass der Plural im Deutschen richtig ist, und die Singular-Anwendungen zwar häufig vorkommen, aber dennoch Fehler sind.

EDIT: Rächtschraibung ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Ja, klar, auch mir würde es nicht in meinen wildesten Träumen einfallen, "die Vereinigten Staaten hat" zu sagen  , aber so viel ich weiss, ist die Abkürzung "USA" als solche durchaus im Singular akzeptiert. Allerdings habe ich leider gerade keinen Duden oder Ähnliches zur Hand, schau´s mal nach -falls du dir nicht eh sicher bist-, 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> 
> Grüsse


 
Ich habe es mir im Duden angeschaut: Dort steht nach *United States of Amerika* (_Abk_. USA) nur _Plur_.


----------



## Sidjanga

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir im Duden angeschaut: Dort steht nach *United States of Amerika* (_Abk_. USA) nur _Plur_.


Und nach "USA"? (nicht ausgeschrieben - falls es das gibt, aber das meinte ich)


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Und nach "USA"? (nicht ausgeschrieben - falls es das gibt, aber das meinte ich)


 
Da steht nicht mehr als du schon weißt. 



			
				Duden said:
			
		

> *US[A]* _Plur_. = United States [of America] (Vereinigte Staaten [von Amerika])


----------



## Sidjanga

Ok, ich geb mich geschlagen  , aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es bald akzeptiert würde.

Ciao


----------



## Kajjo

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Ok, ich geb mich geschlagen, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es bald akzeptiert würde.



Mich wundert schon lange nichts mehr, aber in diesem Forum sollten sich alle einig sein, daß die einzig korrekte, sinnvolle und akzeptable Art die Anwendung des Plurals ist. 

_Die USA sind/haben/konnten..._

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Ja, klar, auch mir würde es nicht in meinen wildesten Träumen einfallen, "die Vereinigten Staaten hat" zu sagen  , aber so viel ich weiss, ist die Abkürzung "USA" als solche durchaus im Singular akzeptiert. Allerdings habe ich leider gerade keinen Duden oder Ähnliches zur Hand, schau´s mal nach -falls du dir nicht eh sicher bist-, 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> 
> Grüsse


 
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch nichts verwerfliches daran. 
"Die USA hat...", "Die USA haben..." verwende ich je nach Lust und Laune.

Die Niederlande _sind_ übrigens denselben Weg gegangen wie die Amerikaner: "Nederland _is_ ander land"


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch nichts verwerfliches daran.
> "Die USA hat...", "Die USA haben..." verwende ich je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Die Niederlande _sind_ übrigens denselben Weg gegangen wie die Amerikaner: "Nederland _is_ ander land"



Sagst Du denn auch "In der USA ist das üblich?" statt "In den USA ist das üblich."? -- Nein, klingt für mich inakzeptabel.

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sagst Du denn auch "In der USA ist das üblich?" statt "In den USA ist das üblich."? -- Nein, klingt für mich inakzeptabel.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ja, das sage ich. Ich empfinde es als nicht inkorrekt.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sagst Du denn auch "In der USA ist das üblich?" statt "In den USA ist das üblich."? -- Nein, klingt für mich inakzeptabel.
> 
> Kajjo


 
In stimme beiden zu: Ich sage manchmal aus Versehen () "in der USA", merke aber sofort meinen Fehler. Das ist einer der für mich noch nicht akzeptablen Fehler, im Gegensatz zu "wegen dem".


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Are you now referring to English?  Because in German, die USA is plural:


Yes. I was referring to English. I was saying that in the past English matched German!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sagst Du denn auch "In der USA ist das üblich?" statt "In den USA ist das üblich."? -- Nein, klingt für mich inakzeptabel.
> 
> Kajjo


For me, the word "inakzeptabel" is a bit harsh. There is no doubt in my mind that those who wrote the rules as to what was and was not correct English objected just as strongly to "the USA is" in the time of Washington. 

The switch from plural to singular in English probably reflects a growth of a feeling of national identity. In the time of Washington the USA _were_ ready to fly apart at any moment over the slightest problem. In the time of Lincoln, the USA _was_ a very different country. It might have split into two countries, and it almost did over the issue of slavery, but in the time of Washington they, the states, formed a very fragile union.

There are many possible reasons for the increased use of singular in German, and I don't think ignorance is the only explanation.  At the moment, major magazines such as "Spiegel" remain conservative, but don't be too surprised if this changes in a decade or too. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Gaer,

would you say "The US is very big" or "The US are very big?" Do you think this is the same as with USA?

By the way, I have found this interesting article. Do you agree or disagree with the following statement?



> However, if we’re thinking about the government in the United States we might want to use a plural noun - “The United States are a major power in the World.”


 
I guess it's the same with "The majority have ..." (German: Die Mehrheit hat).


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> For me, the word "inakzeptabel" is a bit harsh.



Tut mir leid, aber für mich trifft das genau den Kern der Sache. Es gibt Regeln und es gibt Sprachgewohnheiten. In diesem Falle sprechen beide Aspekte eine deutliche Sprache. Die Verwendung des Singulars ist für mich Ignoranz des Sprechers und Simplifizierung der Sprache, genauso als ob man "Wir fahren in Schweiz" sagen würde. Grauslich.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß Du die aktuelle amerikanische Verwendung korrekt dargestellt hast. 

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

gaer said:
			
		

> _Von hier abgespalten._ This may interest you. Die USA, plural, "the USA", always singular today. But not in the time our country was founded. George Washington said, "The United States are", and that was the correct usage at that time. I thought that might interest you.
> 
> Gaer



We go about these things differently in German. You can also use verbs in plural although the subject is singular - mainly if it describes an orgnisation:

Police say (not says)

We can't do that in German.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber für mich trifft das genau den Kern der Sache. Es gibt Regeln und es gibt Sprachgewohnheiten. In diesem Falle sprechen beide Aspekte eine deutliche Sprache. Die Verwendung des Singulars ist für mich Ignoranz des Sprechers und Simplifizierung der Sprache, genauso als ob man "Wir fahren in Schweiz" sagen würde. Grauslich.


 
Wenn dann "nach Schweiz/Iran/Irak", oder? "Wir fahren in ..." ist ja schon falsch, wenn es sich auf ein Land sächlichen Charakters bezieht. 



> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß Du die aktuelle amerikanische Verwendung korrekt dargestellt hast.


 
Hm, warum sollte es im Englischen mit dem Singular klappen, aber im Deutschen nicht? Ich plädiere nicht dafür, ich möchte nur wissen, warum es im Englischen möglich ist und im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Are you now referring to English? Because in German, die USA is plural:
> 
> Die USA sind die Weltmacht Nr. 1.
> 
> Die USA können sich ihren riesigen Militärhaushalt leisten.


I don't think I've made any direct comments about what is right or wrong in German. I stated that when the US was founded it was plural. Now it is singular. Obviously a change took place, and during that change both singular and plural must have been in use. Unfortunately, I have not yet found any information that explains when the change to place.



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Hast Du eine Idee, warum das so gekommen ist? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man zu Gründungszeiten noch das Land als Staatenbund gesehen hat, während heute eher das Bild von "Einer Nation" in den Köpfen der Leute ist.


I "know not why" the change took place. 

Does that sentence look strange? In all the letters John Adams and Jefferson wrote, at least the ones I've examined so far, at all times they used "know not". They did not even use the uncontracted "do not know".

I believe your theory is correct. As I said, the question is WHEN the change in grammar took place. It would also be fascinating to find out what people had to say about the change while it took place. 



			
				Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hallo und schönen Sonntag,
> 
> Die USA kommt im Deutschn durchaus auch im Singular vor.


Yes, it does if you use Google. However, if you check the Leipzig site, which reflects standard usage in the newspaper, magazines, etc., you will have a huge problem finding one example of "USA" used in singular. I'm looking at the whole matter from a completely different perspective, but I don't want to post too many replies, so I'll make my point(s) when I finish this. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Verwendung des Singulars ist für mich Ignoranz des Sprechers und Simplifizierung der Sprache,


 Findest du nicht, dass das eine allzu pauschale Verurteilung ist?

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern sich in diesem Fall der Singular in die Umgangssprache schon durchgesetzt hat, aber mir fallen sofort Beispiele aus dem Englischen ein, wo Wendungen, die in der schriftlichen Sprache als "falsch" bezeichnet werden, in der Umgangssprache keineswegs auf "Ignoranz des Sprechers" oder "Simplifizierung der Sprache" hindeuten.

Was sagst du zu "it's me"? Standardsprachlich ist das falsch, aber ich kann dir uneingeschränkt sagen, dass geradezu jeder Muttersprachler - wenn nicht regelrecht jeder - in der Umgangssprache "it's me" sagt und nicht "it is I". Sind wir denn alle ignorant oder streben wir eine Simplifizierung der englischen Sprache an?

Wie gesagt, es kann durchaus der Fall sein, dass der Singular noch nicht so verbreitet ist wie "it's me" und einigermaßen bei den meisten Muttersprachlern auch in der Umgangssprache noch auffällt und unbeholfen klingt, und dass man deswegen von dessen Verwendung abraten sollte. Aber nach dem zu urteilen, was in diesem Faden andere Mutterspachler gesagt haben, scheint das eher nicht gerade der Fall zu sein.

Warum kann man nicht einfach zwischen die Standardsprache und die Umgangssprache unterscheiden? Warum kann man einiges nicht in der schriftlichen Sprache verbieten aber in der gesprochenen Sprache erlauben?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,
> would you say "The US is very big" or "The US are very big?" Do you think this is the same as with USA?


I would only say "the US is". However, it is not because I think it is illogical or wrong to use the plural. As I have already made clear, there was a time when this was the only form used.


> By the way, I have found this interesting article. Do you agree or disagree with the following statement?
> Quote:
> However, if we’re thinking about the government in the United States we might want to use a plural noun - “The United States are a major power in the World.”


Even Google rejects the plural, but you have to pick a phrase to see it:

"The United States are a major world power" - did not match any documents. 
Results 1 - 5 of about 9 for "The United States is a major world power". 

If you find a better example sentence, your hits will increase for singular, but you will not have much luck with plural. 

The site you linked to is part of the BBC, which is British. There are quite a few nouns that are used as plural in BE but as singular in AE. "The United States" is not one of them, in my experience.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber für mich trifft das genau den Kern der Sache. Es gibt Regeln und es gibt Sprachgewohnheiten. In diesem Falle sprechen beide Aspekte eine deutliche Sprache. Die Verwendung des Singulars ist für mich Ignoranz des Sprechers und Simplifizierung der Sprache, genauso als ob man "Wir fahren in Schweiz" sagen würde. Grauslich.


Kajjo, "die USA" is already a "mutt", already a simplification. I think I've already made clear that print standard in Germany accepts only plural. I understand why you object to singular. 

However, it does seem logical to me that people who are fully fluent in both German and English might tend to "morph" the English and German usage. Is it so far-fetched to think that someone who has spent many years in both the US and in Germany might use the singular, not for reasons of ignorance, but simply because of "cultural cross-pollination"?

Regardless, I have questions: When did "die USA" become more common than "die Vereinigten Staaten"? When was it first used? 

Right now it seems that "die USA" in German is preferred about five to one over "die Vereinigten Staaten", not for reasons of correctness, but simply because of general usage. Doesn't it seem likely that "USA" itself, in any form, has slowly gained acceptance over time? I would be very interested to find out if anyone can find answers to these questions.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Findest du nicht, dass das eine allzu pauschale Verurteilung ist?


 
Dem muss ich zustimmen, Kajjo. Das, was du als Ignoranz bezeichnest ist nichts als Analogie bzw. Angleichung, was wir von "Amerika" und aus dem Englischen kennen. Ich wusste nicht, dass es in Amerika akzeptiert ist, US/USA im Singular zu benutzen, aber äußerst falsch klingt es nicht.

Wenn du ein bisschen googlest, wirst du sehen, dass auch "die Niederlande" bald zum Singular wird. Im Deutschen ist (ups, sind) sie noch im Plural, im Niederländischen schon Singular.



> Ich weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern sich in diesem Fall der Singular in die Umgangssprache schon durchgesetzt hat, aber mir fallen sofort Beispiele aus dem Englischen ein, wo Wendungen, die in der schriftlichen Sprache als "falsch" bezeichnet werden, in der Umgangssprache keineswegs auf "Ignoranz des Sprechers" oder "Simplifizierung der Sprache" hindeuten.


 
Umgangssprachlich sagen viele "die USA ist" und "die Niederlande ist", auch wenn es falsch ist - das gebe ich auch zu. Doch deswegen ist doch noch keiner ignorant.



> Was sagst du zu "it's me"? Standardsprachlich ist das falsch, aber ich kann dir uneingeschränkt sagen, dass geradezu jeder Muttersprachler - wenn nicht regelrecht jeder - in der Umgangssprache "it's me" sagt und nicht "it is I". Sind wir denn alle ignorant oder streben wir eine Simplifizierung der englischen Sprache an?


 
Ich weiß nicht, woher die Wendung "it's me" kommt, aber bevor ich in dieses Forum kam, sprich mit englischen Muttersprachlern kommunizieren konnte, wusste ich nicht einmal etwas von "it's I". Denn jedes Wörterbuch und jedes Schulbuch in Deutschland führt "it's me" auf, das kann ich sagen. Unsere Lehrer haben es immer so verwendet, also halte ich es längst auch in der Schriftsprache für richtig.

Dass man eine Simplifizierung der Sprache anstreben will, ist ja klar. Aber das ist nichts Negatives. Kajjo, wie wäre es, wenn wir alle noch Altenglisch lernen müssten - mit all seinen Deklinationen, Konjugationen etc.? Die englische Sprache wurde stark simplifiziert, aber ich sehe nicht, warum der Singulargebrauch der USA eine Simplifizierung darstellen soll - es sei denn, ich verstehe das Wort nicht.



> Wie gesagt, es kann durchaus der Fall sein, dass der Singular noch nicht so verbreitet ist wie "it's me" und einigermaßen bei den meisten Muttersprachlern auch in der Umgangssprache noch auffällt und unbeholfen klingt, und dass man deswegen von dessen Verwendung abraten sollte. Aber nach dem zu urteilen, was in diesem Faden andere Mutterspachler gesagt haben, scheint das eher nicht gerade der Fall zu sein.


 
Der Singular ist noch längst nicht so verbreitet wie "it's me". Wenn ich "it's I" und "it's me" im Gegensatz zu den USA-Sätzen google, dann fällt mir ein deutlicher Unterschied auf. 

Hier ist noch eine Diskussion zu "it's me" vs "it's I" und "I am I" vs. "I am me" auf Deutsch für Interessierte.



> Warum kann man nicht einfach zwischen die Standardsprache und die Umgangssprache unterscheiden? Warum kann man einiges nicht in der schriftlichen Sprache verbieten aber in der gesprochenen Sprache erlauben?


 
Klar kann man das, nur wollen das manche nicht. Wer korrekt sprechen will, schreibt und sagt halt "wir haben es gemacht" (ohne Hintergedanken!), während 90% der deutschen Bevölkerung "wir ham's gemacht" oder "ma' ham's g'macht" sagen. DAS halte ich dann eher für eine Simplifizierung der Sprache, denn hier wird von Kontraktionen und Verkürzungen gesprochen (simplified) und nicht von einer Singularisierung.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I would only say "the US is". However, it is not because I think it is illogical or wrong to use the plural. As I have already made clear, there was a time when this was the only form used.


 
Daraus schließe ich, dass sich "US" und "USA" gleich verhalten. Aber noch mal: Ihr *sagt* nicht "The United States are a major world power", oder? Hier ist noch klar eine Unterscheidung zwischen Deutsch und Englisch: Keiner sagt "die Vereinigten Staaten ist", aber einige "die USA ist". Wären die VAE bekannter, würde damit vielleicht das Gleiche passieren.



> "The United States are a major world power" - did not match any documents.
> Results 1 - 5 of about 9 for "The United States is a major world power".


 
Wie findest du den Satz: "The United States is 50 independent states in itself"? Er klingt nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich vom Deutschen ausgehe, klingt der Plural "are" besser, allerdings müsste man ja dann auch "in themselves" sagen, oder? 



> The site you linked to is part of the BBC, which is British. There are quite a few nouns that are used as plural in BE but as singular in AE. "The United States" is not one of them, in my experience.


 
Der zweite Satz widerspricht aber dem dritten. Im zweiten sagst du, dass es im Britischen vielleicht "the US is" heißt, im dritten aber denkst du, dass "the US" nicht zu der Gruppe eghört, die sich vom AE unterschiedet.



> However, it does seem logical to me that people who are fully fluent in both German and English might tend to "morph" the English and German usage. Is it so far-fetched to think that someone who has spent many years in both the US and in Germany might use the singular, not for reasons of ignorance, but simply because of "cultural cross-pollination"?


 
Das könnte - wie ich schon sagte - diese Analogiebildung sein. Wir sagen auch fast alle "man brauch Essen zum Überleben", "das brauch er doch nicht machen" und "sie brauch mich", weil wir es einfach nach dem Muster der Modalverben (und "wissen" ) bilden, dort gibt es nämlich kein "t" in der 3. Person Singular im Präsens.



> Regardless, I have questions: When did "die USA" become more common than "die Vereinigten Staaten"? When was it first used?


 
Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten - ich müsste lügen. Aber ich denke, dass in der Umgangssprache "die USA" und "Amerika" (obwohl sehr ungenau) bevorzugt werden, während "die Vereinigten Staaten (von Amerika)" in den Nachrtichten zu hören sind. Ich glaube, man verwendet dort "die USA" nur als Synonym, wenn man "die Vereinigten Staaten" schon zu oft im Satz benutzt hat.



> Right now it seems that "die USA" in German is preferred about five to one over "die Vereinigten Staaten", not for reasons of correctness, but simply because of general usage. Doesn't it seem likely that "USA" itself, in any form, has slowly gained acceptance over time? I would be very interested to find out if anyone can find answers to these questions.


 
Nun ja, ich kann auch die Frage nicht so einfach beantworten, aber ich denke, dass wir es uns sehr leicht gemacht haben und einfach das englische Wort deutsch aussprechen. Im Spanischen, Französisch und den meisten anderen Sprachen gibt es eine eigene Bezeichnung dafür, nur uns ist nicht VSA eingefallen.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> However, it does seem logical to me that people who are fully fluent in both German and English might tend to "morph" the English and German usage. Is it so far-fetched to think that someone who has spent many years in both the US and in Germany might use the singular, not for reasons of ignorance, but simply because of "cultural cross-pollination"?


Ja, sicherlich kann es Personen, die beide Sprachen fließend sprechen und sie auch regelmäßig benutzen, unterlaufen, grammatische Gewohnheiten oder Vokabeln aus der jeweils anderen Sprache zu verwenden. Dies ist menschlich verständlich, aber deswegen doch lange noch nicht korrekt oder akzeptabel. Ursprünglich ungewollte Anglizismen setzen sich zunehmend durch und verderben aus meiner Sicht die deutsche Sprache.

Dabei bin ich gar kein Feind von englischen Vokabeln (Container,  Hobby,  Scanner), aber nun auch noch englische Grammatik zu übernehmen, geht dann doch zu weit. Gerade wenn auch sprachlich versierte Mitmenschen beginnen, falsche deutsche Sätze als korrekt zu empfinden, weil sie nach wörtlicher Übersetzung im Englischen richtig wären, sehe ich die Gefahr der Verwässerung und Vereinfachung der deutschen Sprache.

Ich spreche immer dann von unnötiger Vereinfachung, wenn man den gleichen Fehler auch aus Dummheit, Unwissen oder Ignoranz machen könnte -- und ihn wider besseres Wissen absichtlich dennoch begeht, obwohl man das Potential hätte, richtige deutsche Sätze zu bilden.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Right now it seems that "die USA" in German is preferred about five to one over "die Vereinigten Staaten", not for reasons of correctness, but simply because of general usage.


Ich glaube, daß diese Tendenz eine Folge von sprachlicher Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit ist. Noch immer sprechen sehr viele, mich eingeschlossen, von "einer Reise in die Staaten" oder von "Problemen in den Vereinigten Staaten". 

  Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:
			
		

> Findest du nicht, dass das eine allzu pauschale Verurteilung ist?



Nein, finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Ausnahmen bei Ländern und es ist ein Zeichen von Bildung, diese zu kennen und korrekt zu verwenden. Mir stellen sich bei falscher Anwendung regelrecht die Nackenhaare auf.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern sich in diesem Fall der Singular in die Umgangssprache schon durchgesetzt hat



Eigentlich gar nicht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis und beruflichem Kontaktfeld verwendet dies jeder korrekt, auch in umgangssprachlichen Situationen oder angeheitertem Zustand. 



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Was sagst du zu "it's me"?


Ich habe es so kennengelernt und akzeptiert. Ich vertraue dem Sprachgefühl derer, von denen ich es gelernt habe, daß es akzeptabel und muttersprachlich klingt.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das, was du als Ignoranz bezeichnest ist nichts als Analogie bzw. Angleichung, was wir von "Amerika" und aus dem Englischen kennen.



Genau so ist es. Aus welchem Grund aber sollte sich das Deutsche dem Englischen angleichen? Postulierst Du jetzt das Bild von der amerikanischen Leitkultur? 

Genau diese Aussage ist es doch, die mich so für die deutsche Grammatik kämpfen läßt. Müssen wir alles übernehmen, weil es einfacher ist und auch mit weniger Bildung beherrschbar?

Mir gefällt eine Formulierung wie "Die Vereinigten Staaten haben ihr Veto eingelegt" einfach sehr gut -- und ich sehe keinen Grund, dies zu verändern, nur weil es sich im Englischen anders verhält.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Ausnahmen bei Ländern und es ist ein Zeichen von Bildung, diese zu kennen und korrekt zu verwenden. Mir stellen sich bei falscher Anwendung regelrecht die Nackenhaare auf.


 
Demzufolge hältst du die Amerikaner auch alle für ignorant. Sie sagen sicherlich "the Maldives" korrekt im Plural, aber "the US" im Singular.



> Eigentlich gar nicht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis und beruflichem Kontaktfeld verwendet dies jeder korrekt, auch in umgangssprachlichen Situationen oder angeheitertem Zustand.


 
Nicht schon wieder "jeder". Du kennst doch gar nicht jeden. Und woher willst du wissen, ob deine Verwandten es nicht in anderen kreisen benutzen? Nur in Kontakt mit dir denken sie an gepflegte und korrekte Sprache. Nun noch mal zurück zu unserem alten leidigen Thema: Sagst du mittlerweile nicht auch "wegen demjenigen da"? Wenn du hier einen Genitiv anzuwenden versuchst, dann wirst du seltsame Blicke beobahten können. Ich nehme an, hier ist es mittlerweile fast so wie bei "it's me". Nur ist die "wegen dem"-Variante noch nicht in der Schriftsprache akzeptiert.

Warum ich das jetzt erwähne? Weil du vor Kurzem noch davon gesprochen hast, dass solche Bildungen als ignorant abzustempeln sind.



> Ich habe es so kennengelernt und akzeptiert. Ich vertraue dem Sprachgefühl derer, von denen ich es gelernt habe, daß es akzeptabel und muttersprachlich klingt.


 
Aha, sehr gut. Nun lernst du von Muttersprachlern und nicht nach Regeln? Aber im Deutschen solltest du auch nicht nach Regeln, sondern nach Gebrauch lernen. Wie viele Kleinkinder verwenden heute noch "wegen des Jungen da hinten"? Bis die groß sind, ist "wegen des" schon so veraltet wie "trotz dem Vorfall". Hier ist es nämlich nicht neu, dass man den Dativ verwendet, das gab es schon mal. 

Ich werde eine Diskussion über "außer" eröffnen, mal sehen, wie du das verwendest.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Demzufolge hältst du die Amerikaner auch alle für ignorant.



Nein, wie sich die englische Sprache entwickelt und welche Gründe (z.B. Identitätsgedanken der Amerikaner) dahinterstecken, kann ich gar nicht beurteilen. Auch die deutsche Sprache entwickelt sich weiter und ich bin keineswegs gegen alle Neuerungen.

Meines Erachtens sollte sich eine Sprache aus konkreten Gründen und Anlässen fortentwickeln, Änderungen und Erweiterungen sollten Folge einer gewissen Notwendigkeit sein. Derzeit erweitert sich das Deutsche zum Beispiel stark durch Aufnahme englischer (Scanner, Keyboard) und pseudo-englischer (Handy) Vokabeln, so wie es sich früher einmal durch Hinzunahme lateinischer oder französicher Vokalen bereichert hat. Dagegen kann man auch nichts sagen. 

Jedoch überlege Dir die Beweggründe und das Maß der Notwendigkeit: Wenn wir neue Dinge bezeichnen wollen, benötigen wir neue Ausdrücke -- ob neue deutsche Konstruktionen oder Fremdwörter sei dahingestellt. Ebenso können neue Situationen, Ereignisse oder Machtverhältnisse ausschlaggebend sein und in all diesen Fällen würde ich zustimmen, daß dies ein Zeichen von lebender Sprache ist. 

Aber kann "es ist einfacher" oder "es geht im Englsichen doch auch" wirklich ein Argument dafür sein, deutsche Regeln einfach zu ignorieren?



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sagst du mittlerweile nicht auch "wegen demjenigen da"? Wenn du hier einen Genitiv anzuwenden versuchst, dann wirst du seltsame Blicke beobahten können.



Nein, eigentlich nur selten. "Deinetwegen haben wir schon wieder solche Diskussionen" und "seinetwegen komme ich schon wieder zu spät" wirken auf mich keineswegs veraltet oder gar merkwürdig.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aha, sehr gut. Nun lernst du von Muttersprachlern und nicht nach Regeln? Aber im Deutschen solltest du auch nicht nach Regeln, sondern nach Gebrauch lernen.



Im Deutschen bin ich selbst Muttersprachler und traue mir zu einzuschätzen, was Umgangssprache oder Schriftsprache ist und was einfach noch schlichtweg falsch ist.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Im Deutschen bin ich selbst Muttersprachler und traue mir zu einzuschätzen, was Umgangssprache oder Schriftsprache ist und was einfach noch schlichtweg falsch ist.


 
Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Gebildet sind diejenigen, die Standard- und Umgangssprache voneinander unterscheiden können. Solange Dinge nicht allgemein akzeptiert sind, schreibe ich sie nicht (z.B. hier im Forum oder in Aufsätzen), darf sie aber ohne Weiteres in der gesprochenen Sprache verwenden, ohne als ignorant oder ungebildet dargestellt zu werden.


----------



## FloVi

> ...darf sie aber ohne Weiteres in der gesprochenen Sprache verwenden, ohne als ignorant oder ungebildet dargestellt zu werden.



Ich weiß nicht. Es mag in der Umgangssprache oder in Dialekten akzeptierte "Redewendungen" geben, die den Regeln widersprechen. Doch ganz allgemein sehe ich nicht, dass es für Schrift- und Umgangssprache verschiedene Auslegungenen der Regeln gibt oder geben sollte.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber für mich trifft das genau den Kern der Sache. Es gibt Regeln und es gibt Sprachgewohnheiten. In diesem Falle sprechen beide Aspekte eine deutliche Sprache. Die Verwendung des Singulars ist für mich Ignoranz des Sprechers und Simplifizierung der Sprache, genauso als ob man "Wir fahren in Schweiz" sagen würde. Grauslich.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß Du die aktuelle amerikanische Verwendung korrekt dargestellt hast.
> 
> Kajjo


 

Nun, ich bin mir sicher, daß, wenn man dieses Phänomen mal systematisch und empirisch untersuchen würde, diese "deutliche Sprache" nicht mehr als ein weiteres Kauderwelsch ergeben würde... 

Von mir aus kannst Du ja gern auf dem Plural bestehen, dennoch bin ich mir absolut sicher, daß eine Menge Muttersprachler (und wenn's nur beim gemütlichen Klönen ist) auch den Singular verwendet.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Von mir aus kannst Du ja gern auf dem Plural bestehen, dennoch bin ich mir absolut sicher, daß eine Menge Muttersprachler (und wenn's nur beim gemütlichen Klönen ist) auch den Singular verwendet.



Klar, und nicht wenige sagen auch "Wir waren dieses Jahr in Mallorca" (Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *552.000* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"in Mallorca"*).


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Klar, und nicht wenige sagen auch "Wir waren dieses Jahr in Mallorca" (Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *552.000* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"in Mallorca"*).


 

*gg* Wenn Kajjo _das_ als Ignoranz bezeichnen wollte, dann könnte selbst ich ihm zustimmen...


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Von mir aus kannst Du ja gern auf dem Plural bestehen, dennoch bin ich mir absolut sicher, daß eine Menge Muttersprachler (und wenn's nur beim gemütlichen Klönen ist) auch den Singular verwendet.


Ja, das wird so sein. Es werden jeden Tag Millionen Deutschfehler gemacht, ohne daß die Welt davon untergehen würde. Aber welche Tatsache rechtfertigt es, ausgerechnet diesen Fehler bewußt zu machen und nicht gegen seine Verbreitung anzugehen?



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *gg* Wenn Kajjo _das_ als Ignoranz bezeichnen wollte, dann könnte selbst ich ihm zustimmen...


Das beruhigt mich jetzt aber _sehr_! Mit so einer freudigen Nachricht könnte man glatt einen Waffenstillstand für diesen Thread anbieten!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das beruhigt mich jetzt aber _sehr_! Mit so einer freudigen Nachricht könnte man glatt einen Waffenstillstand für diesen Thread anbieten!



Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## gaer

Again, I have to go to work and will not be able to participate in this discussion. At best I will be able to write something much later at a time when you are all in bed. If I'm up late enough, some of you might be getting up. 

Let me just mention this:

1) Results 1 - 10 of about 25,400 for "between my wife and I".
2) Results 1 - 10 of about 11,700 for "between my wife and me".

I'll let all of you draw your own conclusions. 

My personal preference would be to stick with "die VS". "Die Vereinigten Staaten." However, the German language does not care what I think. 

I would not make a comparison between "it's me" and "die USA hat". I would be more likely to compare it to usages such as "less mistakes", "everyone is welcomed to their own opinion", "point in time", "consensus of opinion", "irregardless", "anxious to get started", and so on.

Or "pardon me writing so late", which I not only say but sometimes catch myself writing.

I don't speak and write the same way. When I'm writing personal letters to close friends, I don't write in the same way as I do here, in this forum. Here and there you might find a few people who speak and write consistently, at all times, but I think that would be a rare thing in both the US and in Germany.

Gaer


----------



## Paskovich

Ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr die Audauer gehabt, die letzten 4 oder 5 Beiträge zu lesen.

Ich will einfach meine Meinung loswerden und die entspricht, soweit wie ich sie gelesen habe, der Kajjos.


Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum so mancher nicht *die* USA sagt.
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es möglicherweise daher kommt/gekommen ist, dass "so mancher" eben nicht die direkte Übersetzung im Kopf hat/hatte(kennt/kannte).

Auch wenn ich der Kürze halber USA sage, was ich eigentlich immer mache, habe ich stets "die Vereinigten Staaten" im Kopf.
Ich kann im Prinzip nicht einfach nur USA lesen(gedanklich), es wird automatisch durch "Vereinigte Staaten(von Amerika)" ersetzt und so hört sich die Einzahl für mich in jedem Fall schrecklich an.

Für mich ist und bleibt die Mehrzahl Pflicht.
Es kommt vermutlich auch einfach auf den *Umgang* an, ob man es auch als richtig in der Umgangssprache erachtet.
In meinem Umfeld wird und wurde ausschließlich die Mehrzahl in diesem Zuammenhang benutzt und dementsprechend tut es mir einfach weh, wenn ich es anders höre.


Ich muss sagen, es macht die Sprache, die sowieso etwas sehr komplexes und unter Umständen schwer zu beherrschendes ist, nicht unbedingt einfacher, wenn man unlogischerweise, vorsätzlich falsche Formen verwendet.
Auch wenn die Einzahl daher kommt, dass sich die US-Amerikaner nun eher als *eine* Nation sehen, so hat es doch letztendlich nichts mit uns, die wir nun mal Deutsche sind, zu tun.
Für mich drückt das "vereinigt" diesen Gedank zur Genüge aus. 

Woher soll ich denn nun als Ausländer in den USA wissen, ob ich "the USA is" oder "the USA are" verwenden muss?
Dabei stellt sich mir auch gleich eine Frage: Auch wenn die Einzahl in den USA nun Standard ist, werde ich komisch angeguckt/verprügelt, wenn ich aus reiner Logik, unwissend "the USA are" verwende?


----------



## Whodunit

Paskovich said:
			
		

> Dabei stellt sich mir auch gleich eine Frage: Auch wenn die Einzahl in den USA nun Standard ist, werde ich komisch angeguckt/verprügelt, wenn ich aus reiner Logik, unwissend "the USA are" verwende?


 
Ich schätze, man wird dich genauso angucken, wie du einen Ausländer, der "die USA ist" sagt, beäugst.


----------



## gaer

Paskovich said:
			
		

> Dabei stellt sich mir auch gleich eine Frage: Auch wenn die Einzahl in den USA nun Standard ist, werde ich komisch angeguckt/verprügelt, wenn ich aus reiner Logik, unwissend "the USA are" verwende?


I can only give you my opinion, Paskovich, but I'm a liberal. 

I would say that if it was good enough for George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, John Adams and all the people who formed the US, no one with an open mind should have a problem with it. I believe the plural form would be more rare today, in English, than the singular form is, in German, but no one would misunderstand you, and I would even argue that it makes logical/grammatical sense.

But if you could remember the singular, it would definitely sound more natural.

I avoid using "American" because I frankly think it sounds very condescending to use this word for one country when in fact we have North, Central, and South America—and so many different countries. But I think it is useful to think of America (US), singular, in English, and think of "die Vereinigten Staaten" (USA), plural, if you wish to be "safe" by sticking to the accepted standard usages.

I want to make one overall point about this thread and othere like it. For other people it might seem tedious and useless to have such discussions, but they are very interesting and helpful for me. Before we began this discussion, I did not konw, for instance, that "die US" is not used alone in German. To my English brain it seems totally logical. US = United States = Vereinigten Staaten. But you use "USA", and such a little thing might be potentially very useful to me in the future if I am in a situation in which I feel I need to write in German!

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

"Die USA" ist Mehrzahl, aber viele nutzen das Wort in der Einzahl.
Richtig ist die Mehrzahl. 

Wie kommt es, dass vielen die Mehrzahl nicht bewusst ist? Gibt es hier Regelmäßigkeiten? Liegt hier ein Sprachwandel vor? Was sind die Ursachen?

Es sind keine Einzelfälle.

(Vergleiche auch http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-28372.html%3EDivorce%20related%20words/t-168504.html)


USA ist *nicht unmittelbar *die Abkürzung für "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika", sondern für "United States of America". Sie wird aber als Abkürzung genutzt. In den USA wird es (heute) im Singular genutzt. Könnte das einer der Gründe sein, neben der nicht unmittelbaren Verständlichkeit und der Tatsache, dass es ein Staat aus mehreren Bundesstaaten ist? Wenn ich es als ein gemeinsames Gebilde auffasse, wie es im englischen Bereich heute getan wird, dann ergibt sich die (natürliche) Form "die USA" (singular). Wenn ich es als mehrere Einzelstaaten auffasse, dann ergibt sich die (natürliche) Mehrzahl. 
Deutsch folgt der grammatischen Form, die Frage hierbei ist, ob es das auch bei Fremdwörtern macht.


----------



## Freston

It is always the case that the singular or plural form of a word is maintained when an abbreviations is used. The United States (of America) is plural because States is plural. So 'the United States _are_ ...' would be correct, as opposed to 'the United States _is_ ...'. In abbreviated form the same principle applies. In short, 'the US _are_ ...' is correct.

_But _if an organ or body acts as one, it is considered singular. Compare: 'the counsel _is_ ...' - NOT - 'the counsel _are ...'_. Thus can be the case for the USA. Even though they are States (plural) they act as one (that would be the United part  ), and so they can be viewed as one. Hence, 'the US is ...' can be considered as being correct.


----------



## Henryk

Freston said:


> _But _if an organ or body acts as one, it is considered singular. Compare: 'the counsel _is_ ...' - NOT - 'the counsel _are ...'_. Thus can be the case for the USA. Even though they are States (plural) they act as one (that would be the United part  ), and so they can be viewed as one. Hence, 'the US is ...' can be considered as being correct.


I disagree about the underscored part. The only thing that matters is the grammatical number, and the US are in the plural! It's the same with the grammatical gender in German, a Miss is "das Fräulein" and not "die Fräulein" even though it's feminine. So I don't see a point in making an exception.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> I disagree about the underscored part. The only thing that matters is the grammatical number, and the US are in the plural!


No. You can say all you like about what the rules are in German, but the "US" or "USA" is singular in English. Period.

Don't attempt to apply German grammatical rules to Enlgish!


----------



## Henryk

gaer said:


> No. You can say all you like about what the rules are in German, but the "US" or "USA" is singular in English. Period.


 
Yes, I know that. I was just referring to the German "US" and hence compared them to "das Fräulein". It would have been pretty illogical to compare the grammatical number of an English word with the grammatical gender of a German one.



> Don't attempt to apply German grammatical rules to Enlgish!


Why? I know a lot of people who do partially the same, just vice versa.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Yes, I know that. I was just referring to the German "US" and hence compared them to "das Fräulein". It would have been pretty illogical to compare the plural of an English word with the grammatical number of a German one.


Ah, okay! When Freston switched to English, I could no longer tell which languages we were talking about. 

This is the sentence that totally confused me:



			
				Henryk said:
			
		

> The only thing that matters is the grammatical number, and the _*US are in the plural*_!


This would clear up everything:

The only thing that matters is the grammatical number, and "the US" IS always plural in German! 

Gaer


----------



## Freston

Sie haben mir leider noch nicht überzeugt. Aber, ich hatte mir gedacht, ins Niederland sagen wir 'Verenigde Staten', und das ist auch in der Mehrzahl. Es ist nur wann wir das abkürzen das das Problem von Einzahl oder Mehrzahl spielt.

Aber doch: "Der Rat von kluge Männer hast gesprochen".
Hier sind es vielleicht viele Männer, aber weil sie als Rat sprechen ist es ebenso  Einzahl.

Ich dachte mir, das die US auch als Eins auftreten konnte und dann ins Einzahl  beschreibt werde. Aber, ich kann das natürlich Falsch haben.


----------



## Henryk

Freston said:


> Sie haben Du hast (kein Fehler, aber wir *du*zen uns hier  ) mir mich leider noch nicht überzeugt. Aber, ich hatte mich mir gedacht, ins in den Niederlanden sagen wir 'Verenigde Staten', und das ist auch in der Mehrzahl. Es ist nur, wann wenn wir das abkürzen, dass das Problem von mit (wie im Englischen "problem with") Einzahl oder Mehrzahl eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> Aber doch: "Der Rat von klugen Männern hast gesprochen".
> Hier sind es vielleicht viele Männer, aber weil sie als Rat sprechen ist es ebenso Einzahl.


 
Der* Rat* (kluger Männer) *hat* gesprochen.

The Council (of Wise Men) has spoken.

Der Zusatz in den Klammern ist lediglich attributiv und nicht das Subjekt, auf das sich das Modalverb bezieht. Das Subjekt ist "Rat" und das steht im Singular, das ist die Regel.



> Ich dachte mir, dass die US auch als Eins auftreten könnten und dann ins in der Einzahl beschreibt geschrieben (beschreiben=to describe; schreiben=to write) werden. Aber, ich kann das natürlich auch falsch haben liegen (oder "Unrecht haben").


 
Wenn du Fragen bezüglich der Korrekturen hast, dann frag nur.  Ich hoffe, du verstehst jetzt meine Erklärung.


----------



## Kajjo

Freston said:


> Ich dachte mir, das die US auch als Eins auftreten konnte und dann ins Einzahl  beschreibt werde. Aber, ich kann das natürlich Falsch haben.


Im Englischen ist wohl die Einzahl die einzig korrekte Form. Feinheiten hierzu sind ggf. im Forum _English Only _zu diskutieren. 

Im Deutschen, und wir sind ein Deutschforum hier, kann man ausschließlich "die USA sind" verwenden, also nur den Plural.

Kajjo


----------



## Freston

@ Henryk: Danke für deinen Korrektionen. Ich weiß das mein Deutsch sie braucht, und ich will ihren (_ihr? ihrem?_) Geduld nicht strapazieren  Bitte, ich lern davon, aber vielleicht langsam (wie ein Wohnmobil mit gelben Nummernschilden  )


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Im Englischen ist beides möglich und die Einzahl heute wohl bevorzugt. Feinheiten hierzu sind ggf. inm Forum _English Only _zu diskutieren.
> 
> Kajjo, it's more simple. Singular is the only choice. Period.
> 
> Let me give you an example:
> 
> Results 1 - 4 of about 8 for "The US have negotiated with".
> 
> If you check those results, not one hit is valid because in all cases a model verb such as "could" or "should" is used.
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 135 for "The US has negotiated with".
> 
> Now you get valid results. "US" and "USA" has not been plural for a very long time, since roughly the time of the American Revolution and shortly after. There are no fine points here. It's very simple.
> 
> Only singular in standard English.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Deutschen, und wir sind ein Deutschforum hier, kann man ausschließlich "die USA sind" verwenden, also den Plural.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Very easy. Always singular in English, always plural in German!
> 
> We should also mention that "US", only two letters, is more common in English.
> 
> In German, I believe only "USA" is normally used. If I remember correctly, you were one of the people who pointed that out in a previous discussion.
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## Kajjo

I like short and easy summaries:



gaer said:


> Always singular in English, always plural in German!


 

Kajjo


----------

